# Probleme mit hoher Ram auslastung unter Win 10



## VandalTV (20. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nach dem upgrade von win 8.1 zu win  10 viel zu hohe Ram auslastung, siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter win 8.1 hatte ich nicht diese Probleme. Hier bei win 10 ging der ram auch öfters über 90% obwohl nur die Programme offen waren die Ihr hier
im Screen sieht. Ich selbst hab schon alles gegoogelt aber keine lösung gefunden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

PC Daten:sysProfile: ID: 42143 - dmxcs33

Vielen Dank

dmxcs33


----------



## shadie (20. August 2015)

Ich schließe mich dem Problem an.
Frische Windows 10 installation....nach 2 Stunden World of Warships sind von 16GB Ram 12GB belegt obwohl nur Youtube auf ist.

Ist das irgend ein neues "Feature" wenn ja wie kann man es abstellen?


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2015)

Was stört es Euch denn, dass das RAM genutzt wird? Was habt ihr denn von ungenutztem Speicher?

Das ist wie wenn ihr eine Wohnung kauft und Euch in die kleinste Ecke verkriecht, nur um ja möglichst wenig Platz in der Wohnung zu verbrauchen, damit noch für den Fall des Falls ausreichend freier Platz vorhanden ist...


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was stört es Euch denn, dass das RAM genutzt wird? Was habt ihr denn von ungenutztem Speicher?
> 
> Das ist wie wenn ihr eine Wohnung kauft und Euch in die kleinste Ecke verkriecht, nur um ja möglichst wenig Platz in der Wohnung zu verbrauchen, damit noch für den Fall des Falls ausreichend freier Platz vorhanden ist...



Wenn dir dein System nach einer Weile zocken sagt, du darfst kein 2. Google Chrome aufmachen dann jaaaa, dann stört mich das schon!

Ist am WE wie ich mal Zeit zum Daddeln hatte leider bereits vorgekommen.

Gestern waren nach 30 Minuten world of warships wieder 13GB Ram voll.

Wenn ich jetzt Adobe Premiere Pro starte und ein Video bearbeiten will wars das


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2015)

Wieso darfst Du kein zweites Google Chrome mehr aufmachen? Ich habe den Eindruck, ihr missversteht den Speicher in Windows. Der wird freigeräumt, wenn man ihn braucht. 

Oder habt ihr etwa Euer System "getuned", in dem ihr das Paging verbietet? Auch das ist ein großes Missverständnis. Selbst bei viel Speicher wird das System nicht schneller oder effizienter, wenn man das Pagefile disabled. Schaltet es mal wieder ein und wundert Euch...


----------



## PiratePerfection (21. August 2015)

Es darf trotzdem nicht sein das von 16 GB Ram 12 GB belegt sind wenn nur YouTube offen ist?!


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

Ist es so schwer verständlich?

Es erscheint die Meldung: Ihr System ist überlastet, geht man dann in den Taskmanager ist der ram zu 99% ausgelastet.

Selbst wenn ich dann alles schließe macht Windows keinen Ram frei.

Mir ist das bisher einmal passiert.

4 Stunden mit einem Kollegen Dayz gespielt, auf einmal slowdowns, ich dachte erst es wären Temperaturprobleme.
Ein Blick in den taskmanager machte dann klar dass der Ram zu 99-100% ausgelastet wurde.
Dann habe ich Dayz geschlossen, immer noch 99% ram, man konnte dann selbst wenn alles geschlossen war keine weiteren Programme öffnen.

Das System musste neugestartet werden


----------



## TessaKavanagh (21. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer verständlich?
> 
> Es erscheint die Meldung: Ihr System ist überlastet, geht man dann in den Taskmanager ist der ram zu 99% ausgelastet.
> 
> ...



Auf dem System in deiner Signatur?  Ich wusste es doch schon immer Mehr als 16GB Ram sind wirklich sinnvoll, spätestens seid es Windows 10 gibt


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Auf dem System in deiner Signatur?  Ich wusste es doch schon immer Mehr als 16GB Ram sind wirklich sinnvoll, spätestens seid es Windows 10 gibt



In der Signatur von meinem Spielepc steht gar kein Ram 
habe 16GB verbaut, die waren bei der einen Spielesession nach 4 Stunden rand voll.

Wenn ich nach der Arbeit mal 1-2 Stunden World of warships spiele liegt die Auslastung bei 12GB Ram.
Schließe ich das Spiel bleibt die Auslastung auf dem hohen Niveau


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. August 2015)

Guckt mal ob ihr den Dienst "SuperFetch" habt. Wenn ja - ausmachen


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

Ich schaue heute Abend mal nach, vielleicht hilfts ja.

Würde der RAM nur "genutzt" werden wärs mir ja egal.
Dass ich aber auf einmal keine Programme wegen überfülltem Ram öffnen kann stört mich schon irgendwie.


----------



## XT1024 (21. August 2015)

Dann mach(t) doch mal ein Bild vom Taskmanager-Leistung-RAM und/oder Ressourcenmonitor. Mehrere GB "Nicht ausgelagerter Pool" wären z. B. nicht normal.


----------



## VandalTV (21. August 2015)

Superfetch ist jetzt aus, zwar bentuzt er weiterhin 2gb - 2,5gb Ram mehr als in Real benutzt aber es laagt nicht mehr.


----------



## VandalTV (21. August 2015)

Leider ist das Problem weiterhin vorhanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Please help!


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2015)

Ich habs Dir schon gesagt: Du musst ein Pagefile einschalten. Dann ist Dein Problem erledigt.


----------



## padme (22. August 2015)

Fehlermeldung “nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher” vermeiden - CHIP

Les dich mal in das Thema ein, vllt hilft dir das weiter. 

Wieso man wow und fifa gleichzeitig offen haben muss, hat nur indirekt  mit dem Thema zu tun, frage mich aber trotzdem wie man 2 Spiele  gleichzeitig spielen kann?


----------



## VandalTV (22. August 2015)

Also ich hab nur beides an wenn ich bei wow warten muss für inv oder so  dann spiel ich derweil fifa und bei win 8.1 habe ich auch immer das  selbe gemacht und es ging ohne Probleme. Die Sys heutzutage sollte schon  2 Games schaffen ohne Probleme. 
Ich bekomme keine Fehler meldung - Nur es fängt dann ingame an zu laggen  wenn der Ram bei 90/95%+ liegt. Und dieses war halt nicht der fall bei  win 8.1.
Ich verstehe halt nicht warum immer 2-2,5 gb Ram vom sys verwenden werden wenn nur Real 2gb genutzt werden.
Ich hab auch Pagefile eingeschaltet, aber das Sys zieht einfach alles aufm Ram.


----------



## Cross-Flow (22. August 2015)

Ram ist zum Nutzen da und nicht um brach zu liegen!

Hier steht alles was Ihr Wissen solltet -> Windows 10: Vermeintlich höherer Speicherbedarf ist gewollt - WinFuture.de

Der Ramverbrauch ist gewollt und auch richtig so!


----------



## VandalTV (22. August 2015)

warum laagt es dann wenn es zu voll wird?! Windows macht da kein platz frei für meine Spiele/Programme bei 90/95%+!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (23. August 2015)

Bei RAM-Problemen würde _ich_ bei der Fehlersuche wohl möglichst viele Programme ausschließen wollen. Wenn direkt nach dem Start schon zusätzlich einige GB _fehlen_, dann helfen 20 weitere geöffnete Programme evtl. nicht weiter.

Meine wilde Vermutung zu 2,7 GB _Nicht ausgelagerter Pool_ steht noch immer. Windows 10 high memory usage (unknown reason) - Super User
Im Cache 288 MB die wohl noch freigemacht werden könnten. Dass das nicht reicht überascht mich wenig.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2015)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Ram ist zum Nutzen da und nicht um brach zu liegen!
> 
> Hier steht alles was Ihr Wissen solltet -> Windows 10: Vermeintlich höherer Speicherbedarf ist gewollt - WinFuture.de
> 
> Der Ramverbrauch ist gewollt und auch richtig so!



Wenn es Probleme mit dem System gibt durchs "laggen" hänger etc hat das nicht mit "gewollt" zu tun. 
Sicher ist es gut wenn Ram genutzt wird, aber das hier hat damit nichts zu tun

Steht die Auslagerungsdatei auf automatisch? Daran sollte man herum fuschen...
Schmeiß mal Testweise Kaspersky runter, das hat noch einschränkungen unter Win 10


----------



## VandalTV (23. August 2015)

werd ich testen, melde mich dann


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Ich habe am WE mal Superfetch wie geschrieben deaktiviert.
Seitdem ist die Ramnutzung wieder normal.

geschwindigkeitseinbußen konnte ich dank SSD keine feststellen.

Ich habe gestern Abend mit einem Bekannten wieder mal Dayz gespielt.
Er hat auch WIndows 10 + 32GB Ram.
Plötzlich nach 2 Stunden sagt er mir in TS:

" hier stimmt was nicht, ich habe massive lags und kann nicht mal mehr aus dem Spiel taben"

Tja Ihr dürft dreimal raten was das Problem ist.

So lange MS das Problem nicht mit einem Update in den Griff bekommt bleibt superfetch aus.
Mir ist schon klar dass es nicht sinnvoll ist 10GB Ram brach liegen zu lassen.
Es wäre auch schön wenn das Feature genau so gut funzen würde wie bei Linux.
Aber das tut es bei manchen Systemen einfach nicht.
Es kann nicht sein dass ich nach 2 Stunden Dayz massive slowdowns habe und das gesamte System neustarten muss weil Das System sich weigert ram für neue Programme frei zu machen.


----------



## onlygaming (25. August 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was stört es Euch denn, dass das RAM genutzt wird? Was habt ihr denn von ungenutztem Speicher?
> 
> Das ist wie wenn ihr eine Wohnung kauft und Euch in die kleinste Ecke verkriecht, nur um ja möglichst wenig Platz in der Wohnung zu verbrauchen, damit noch für den Fall des Falls ausreichend freier Platz vorhanden ist...



Es bleibt weniger für Spiele


----------



## Hisager (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ein ähnliches/gleiches Problem, denn bei mir steigert sich der ausgelagerte Pool des Arbeitsspeichers nach dem Hochfahren, Minute für Minute  mehr. Dadurch kann ich nichts mehr machen, denn er gibt nichts mehr frei und wenn ich den PC neustarte ist der ausgelagerte Pool wieder bei 60mb nach ne Weile steigert sich das halt auf 6,8gb und ich muss den Pc neustarten weil nichts mehr funktioniert. PS: SuperFetch ist deaktiviert. Jmd irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge, bin langsam am verzweifeln.  Das hat auch nicht direkt etwas mit dem Win10 intelligentem Nutzverfahren des Arbeitsspeichers  zu tun, denn er gibt ja nichts mehr her, sondern irgendetwas will immer mehr Arbeitsspeicher. Btw: Hab meinen Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliert, damit liegt der ausgelagerte Pool (nurnoch) bei max. 1,6gb . Kann ja aber ohne den Treiber nicht richtig zocken...


----------



## shadie (28. Dezember 2015)

Hisager schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ähnliches/gleiches Problem, denn bei mir steigert sich der ausgelagerte Pool des Arbeitsspeichers nach dem Hochfahren, Minute für Minute  mehr. Dadurch kann ich nichts mehr machen, denn er gibt nichts mehr frei und wenn ich den PC neustarte ist der ausgelagerte Pool wieder bei 60mb nach ne Weile steigert sich das halt auf 6,8gb und ich muss den Pc neustarten weil nichts mehr funktioniert. PS: SuperFetch ist deaktiviert. Jmd irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge, bin langsam am verzweifeln.  Das hat auch nicht direkt etwas mit dem Win10 intelligentem Nutzverfahren des Arbeitsspeichers  zu tun, denn er gibt ja nichts mehr her, sondern irgendetwas will immer mehr Arbeitsspeicher. Btw: Hab meinen Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliert, damit liegt der ausgelagerte Pool (nurnoch) bei max. 1,6gb . Kann ja aber ohne den Treiber nicht richtig zocken...



Poste uns mal bitte die Bezeichnung von deinem MB.

Falls es eins mit Killer Network ist schau mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...0212-killer-network-e2200-macht-probleme.html

ich hatte das selbe Problem, Ram voll gelaufen / nix mehr freigegeben / System hängt.

Scheinbar ist dafür eine Software verantwortlich, welches bei MSI/GB/Asrock/Asus MB´s mit Killer Network automatisch mit installiert wird.

Wenn du den Treiber samt software deinstallierst und dir dann den Treiber von der Killer HP direkt besorgst, hast du wahrscheinlich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2015)

Extrem hohe Arbeitsspeicher-/ RAM-Auslastung bei Windows 7/ 8.1 - Bitte vorher lesen! - ComputerBase Forum
Und so würde man dem ganzen auf die Schliche kommen.


----------



## Faboloco (29. Dezember 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Poste uns mal bitte die Bezeichnung von deinem MB.
> 
> Falls es eins mit Killer Network ist schau mal hier:
> 
> ...



Hatte bis gestern Abend genau das gleiche Problem. Wäre niemals darauf gekommen das es daran liegt da ich dieses Problem erst seit der Migration meines OS habe.


----------

